# KZR - Kalamazoo Resources



## System (14 October 2016)

Kalamazoo Resources is a gold and copper exploration, development and production company with two projects in Western Australia. KZR's flagship project is the Snake Well Project, located in the Murchison Region, approximately 450km north of Perth. The Project is north-west of the well-known Golden Grove operation and the Deflector gold and copper project recently commissioned by Doray Minerals Limited (DRM).

It is anticipated that KZR will list on the ASX during November 2016.

http://www.kzr.com.au


----------



## greggles (6 October 2017)

KZR bounced out of the gate strongly this morning after announcing that it had entered into an option to acquire 3 highly prospective Pilbara gold projects covering 252km².

Currently up 114.29% to 15c on strong volume.


----------



## barney (15 January 2020)

I remember ragging BNR management for buying Stock in KZR after it bombed after listing.

I hold neither … and now have to settle for humble pie


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2020)

_Big write-up by Tim Boreham_



> For the best part of 50 years Victoria’s historically fecund goldfields have been a basket case, given lack of government support and disastrous big-ticket attempts to revive the underground Bendigo and Ballarat mines.
> 
> Now, the region is in the midst of a latter-day gold rush, thanks to the efforts of Canadian miner Kirkland Lake Gold ((KLA)) at developing the Fosterville mine into a 600,000 ounce a year, 46 grams a tonne monster.
> 
> ...




'Tightly held', as they say.... so it could soar on good news


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 'Tightly held', as they say.... so it could soar on good news



and, but, buying the *Ashburton Gold Project* (217km²), on the southern edge of the Pilbara Craton, WA acquired from Northern Star for deferred/contingent $5m and royalty
▪ Past production of 350,000oz and currently contains a JORC Code (2012) Resource of 20.8Mt @2.5g/t Au for 1.65Moz, with numerous walk-up drilling targets
▪ Significant regional greenfields and brownfields exploration potential, a large drilling, geological, geochemical and geophysical database.

Ashburton Gold Project acquisition
▪ Exploration to be led by Kalamazoo’s Paul Adams previously MD of Spectrum Metals 
▪ Project strategy is to substantially increase the 1.65Moz oxide/sulphide gold resource, and advance project development plans
▪ Exploration plans fully funded by early payment of Snake Well proceeds

deferred wish fulfilment?


----------



## Balder (1 January 2021)

This interview got my attention as a speculative punt



Ignore the Sprott name dropping, the mention of two possible high grade projects with the focus on South Muckleford showing high grade stibnite in this interview, I was convinced to tuck a few away. They have steady news flow planned and are fully funded going into 2021.


----------



## greggles (9 April 2021)

Big move north today broke the three month downtrend. 

News through this morning that a ~4,000m RC drilling  program at the Fentiman's Reef,  Smith's Reef and Charcoal Gully Prospects at the South Muckleford Gold Project commenced on 1 April 2021.



> This latest drill program is an important development as these three high priority prospects were recently identified as containing epizonal gold-antimony mineralisation which is closely analogous to that of the nearby Fosterville and Costerfield mines in Central Victoria. Note that the Fosterville and Costerfield mines were recently reported as the No.1 and No.6 highest milled grade gold mines worldwide in Q1 2020, respectively.




Drilling is a week in, so I expect we'll get some assay results in May.


----------



## finicky (9 April 2021)

Strong move. Be very tempted if it falls back to fill the gap. 
At 40c low, I counted a 2/3rds retracement of the bull run from 10c to $1. Excited by prospectivity of the region and my stake is via CHN but KZR has some thoughtful backers.

2 Year Daily


----------



## tech/a (23 October 2021)

I've placed this one up in the "Trade This Chart"Thread


----------



## frugal.rock (7 April 2022)

ASX Announcement
28 February 2022

Geochemistry Soil Program Completed at Marble Bar Lithium Project 

Highlights

• Kalamazoo has received portable XRF (“pXRF”) results from its project-wide soil geochemistry soil sampling program at the Marble Bar Lithium Project, Pilbara WA

• Multiple highly prospective soil anomalies have been identified, likely related to lithium-caesium-
tantalum (“LCT”) pegmatite mineralisation, some of which either contain or are in close proximity to mapped outcropping lithium-bearing pegmatites

• Several of the pXRF soil anomalies defined have strike extents in excess of 1km in length

• Priority target areas will be the subject of a major field reconnaissance/mapping and rock chip sampling campaign to commence in March 2022, prior to a planned extensive drill program

• The Marble Bar Lithium Project is a key component of the recently announced exploration Joint Venture (“Joint Venture”) between Kalamazoo and major Chilean lithium producer Sociedad Química y Minera de Chile S.A. (“SQM”)

Kalamazoo’s Chairman and CEO Luke Reinehr said today, “We are very pleased with the results from  this recently completed soil geochemistry program at Marble Bar.
Coupled with the excellent soil sampling results we recently received from our nearby DOM’s Hill Lithium Project, we consider that the likelihood for LCT pegmatite mineralisation in the immediate area is very high, which is supported by
Global Lithium’s nearby Archer 10.5Mt @ 1.0% Li20 deposit to the north.
Our exploration activities at  both Marble Bar and DOM’s Hill, in conjunction with our
JV exploration partner SQM, will now accelerate as we undertake further work leading towards future drill programs across both projects.”


_I note, no news yet from expected March sampling programs from above late Feb announcement.
Recent chart movement (HVBB) and the flag pattern on the daily chart have my interest.
Speculative on the nearology between nearby PLS & GL1 tenements.








_


----------



## frugal.rock (12 April 2022)

ASX Announcement 
12 April 2022 

*Multiple Lithium Mineralised Pegmatites Discovered and Exploration Tenure Increased at Marble Bar Lithium Project  *

Highlights 

• Initial field reconnaissance of the significant portable XRF (“pXRF”) soil anomalies recently reported at E45/4700 (“Marble Bar Lithium Project”) has discovered numerous outcrops of pegmatite dykes 

• Multiple pegmatite dykes coincident with these anomalies contain visible lithium mineralisation in the form of lepidolite (lithium mica) 

• Kalamazoo’s Pilbara lithium exploration ground holding has been further expanded to 354.4km2 with the grant of two new exploration licences considered highly prospective for pegmatite-hosted lithium-caesium-tantalum mineralisation 

• Kalamazoo has been granted E45/5970 adding to its Marble Bar Lithium Project and E45/5943 at  
the DOM’s Hill Lithium Project, both of which form part of the recently announced exploration Joint Venture (“Joint Venture”) with Chilean lithium producer Sociedad Química y Minera de Chile S.A. (“SQM”) (NYSE: SQM) 

• Both new tenements will be the subject of an initial detailed 200m x 100m grid soil sampling  
program scheduled to be completed by early May 2022  

• At both the Marble Bar and DOM’s Hill Lithium Projects, requisite Government permitting and  cultural heritage surveys are well advanced with drilling programs scheduled to commence late in the June quarter 2022


----------



## frugal.rock (20 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 'Tightly held', as they say.... so it could soar on good news



ASX Announcement
20 April 2022

Positive Metallurgy Results from Stage 2 Test Work at Mt Olympus

Highlights 

• Positive results received from Stage 2 metallurgical test work on composites from the large Mt 
Olympus sulphide deposit contained within the 1.65Moz Ashburton Gold Project, WA

• A variety of gravity and re-grind test work has been performed on Composites 3 and 4 from previous test work

• Test work resulted in improved silica rejection and increased concentrate grade from Composite 4 from 39g/t Au to 45 g/t Au, with lower sulphide recovery

• Test work indicates that a simple crush – grind – rougher flotation – multi-stage re-clean flotation 
circuit to produce a saleable concentrate provides the simplest, least capital intensive and most easily operable process route for the Mt Olympus sulphide mineralisation.

• Additional positive outcomes include:
• Average gravity gold recovery to concentrate of 26%

• Whole concentrate assay sampling indicates arsenic values of between 1.2% and 1.6%, falling  within acceptable specification for high grade gold concentrates

• No other deleterious elements outside acceptable specification identified

• Project Development Scoping Study commences in Q2, 2022


----------



## frugal.rock (Tuesday at 10:21 PM)

Fond memories of this one last Easter. 🤭 Was a cracker of trade, if I do say so myself. 😬
Forgot about this recently...


----------

